# 8-12 Week mass building workout



## wingchunjohn (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I was thinking of starting a Mass Building phase in the new year.  Basically doing something like the 20 Rep squats program but using deadlifts instead (I have trouble with my knees, basically squatting is out for me - plus I train at home so safe squatting is hard).

I've been looking around and thought of something like the following 2-3 times a week:-

Deadlifts                          1 x 20 (Heavy)
Light pullovers                   1 x 20
Chest Press                      3 X 6-8
Chins                               2 X Max
Bent Over Rows                 2 X 8-10
Shoulder Press                  2 X 6-8
Curls                               2 X 6-8
Calf Raises (1 leg)             2 X 15-20
Crunches/hang leg raises    1 X 25-40

I've done this kind of program before years ago doing the 20 rep squats & milk program with some good results, but I've never tried it with Deadlifts instead.

Any thoughts??  If I find my recovery isn't that good I'll only do it twice a week (which is what happened first time i did it).

Basically I want to bulk up a bit more before I start P90X ready for the summer (to get ripped), although I think I'll change a bit of the P90X as it looks a bit full on and I don't want to lose muscle etc.

Also, I am recovering from a rotator cuff injury (that I did last Jan) - it's starting to feel much better now, but I have to be careful when doing pushing type movements!

Current Stats:

5'11"
43 inch chest
13.5" arms Flexed
36" waist (I know!!!!)
weight 187lbs


Any thoughts/ideas would be helpful.

 - John


----------



## andreaus (Jun 6, 2011)

try one basic heavy movement for the major body parts like bench press and try 6x6 squat 6x6 shoulder press 6x6. ect. power and bulk routine. it worked for me, try it for a month. if your still gaining stay on it. you can always go back to it after your normal routine and bulk some more. just be careful if your still injured.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 6, 2011)

Less can be more.

Here is something to consider. This is my plan right now. Just a basic strength and size 5x5 routine.  I roll this out when I am stalled or getting bored. Do this 8 to 12 weeks.

Monday and Friday

Squat
flat bench press
barbell row
military press
chins
straight leg dead lift

Wednesday  

flat bench press
barbell row
military press
wide grip pull downs
dead lift


----------



## andreaus (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah, that would work for me mate, as you said less can be more


----------

